

Graphing the distribution of English letters  - fraqed
http://www.prooffreader.com/2014/05/graphing-distribution-of-english.html

======
shutupalready
zifij, zokob, ...

Looking at graphs, this could be a convenient way to generate short,
pronounceable, easily-spelt, yet _uncommon_ names for a new product or service
that you want to launch.

~~~
gabemart
toy extremely quick and dirty version:
[http://jsfiddle.net/g6JS8/](http://jsfiddle.net/g6JS8/)

The results are both hard-to-pronounce and hard-to-spell, unfortunately.

Edit: and here's a version with letters in their most common positions -
[http://jsfiddle.net/tqC5L/1/](http://jsfiddle.net/tqC5L/1/)

~~~
DanBC
ading ci6 of 'y','i','o','e' makes a nice difference, giving "bouncy" names.
Generating more gives more chance of good names.

------
jedberg
How can I apply this information to improve my Wheel of Fortune performance?

~~~
theandrewbailey
I'm thinking of how to apply this to Scrabble performance. This explains why
it's so difficult to make words with Z, because you look for words that start
with Z, and that corpus is very poor. In other words, think of words like
vuvuzela, not zeal.

------
TwoFactor
Its interesting the vowels all have very similar distributions except for e.

~~~
sheltgor
Agreed. I would assume it is due to e being used so frequently as a modifier
of other letters in the form of silent e to change the pronunciation of other
vowels.

